# MUCC Magazine Online



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

[youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/igRY9P_dZts&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/igRY9P_dZts&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]

WOW!

Their magazine is now on line. Really neat. Check it out.

http://michiganoutofdoors.mucc.org/RIDE/viewer.aspx?id=5&pageId=1&refid=23739&s=share


----------

